# running anohter distro under Gentoo via VM

## Joseph_sys

I need to try another distribution under Gentoo (Kubutu, Ubuntu etc).

Do I use Xen or VMware.

I know xen is free but not vmware; any pointers.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Dec 21, 2007 6:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dagger

vmware is probably simpler. check out vmware server (which is free)

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> vmware is probably simpler. check out vmware server (which is free)

 

OK, I have found a link how it install vmware

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_setup_VMware

Now, how to setup additional distribution, I think I have to dedicate some memory + hard disk space, isn't it?

Any links?

----------

## mjf55

If you only want to run a single instance of a vm on your machine, VMplayer may fit the need, but it is not in portage.  Vmware Server running on the same machine as the guest is a bit slow, since your are running both the host os, vmware server and the client os all on the same resources.

Another alternative is VirtualBox.  I am using it and runs really good.  performance is better than vmware server using a WinXP client.

All that being said, once the application is up and running, both will boot an iso image mounted in the cdrom.  

Both VB and VMServer have 'wizards' that guide you through making your VM Guest.  Lots of documentation and tutorials on the web.  Google is your friend. 

Have fun

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

I also would opt for VirtualBox. Not only does it support the creation of snapshots, I also like to think it does feel more 'snappy' than VMWare. Last but not least: they have a 'free and opensource' version. 

Good luck!  :Smile: 

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *mjf55 wrote:*   

> If you only want to run a single instance of a vm on your machine, VMplayer may fit the need, but it is not in portage.  Vmware Server running on the same machine as the guest is a bit slow, since your are running both the host os, vmware server and the client os all on the same resources.
> 
> Another alternative is VirtualBox.  I am using it and runs really good.  performance is better than vmware server using a WinXP client.
> 
> All that being said, once the application is up and running, both will boot an iso image mounted in the cdrom.  
> ...

 

Well, vmware is notfree - so this one in out

VirtualBox looks nice but is encumbered  by License - when I tried to install the GPL version it ask me to accept the License which states:

 *Quote:*   

> 2. GRANT OF LICENSE.  InnoTek grants you a personal right to install and execute the Product on a Host Computer for  Personal Use or Educational Use or for Evaluation. "Personal Use" requires that you use the product on the same Host Computer where you installed it yourself and that no more than one client connect to Guest Computers on that Host Computer remotely at a time. "Educational use" is any use in an academic institution (schools, colleges and universities, by teachers and students). "Evaluation" means testing the product for a reasonable period (that is, normally for a few weeks); after expiry of that term, you are no longer permitted to evaluate the Product.

 

Is it the correct version?  If I can not use it for business this is not GPL !

I tried to emerge "app-emulation/virtualbox" why is it asking me to accept the License?

----------

## mjf55

VMware server and VMware player are 'free as in cost', but not open source.

VirtualBox (non-bin version) is open-source..http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *mjf55 wrote:*   

> VMware server and VMware player are 'free as in cost', but not open source.
> 
> VirtualBox (non-bin version) is open-source..http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions

 

Reading VirtualBox license it applies only to binary edition so I don't know why it was enclosed at all with the source code edition (and I have read it) the GPL version.

Besides, I tried to install Windows 98 with VirtualBox, it doesn' work.  It will not recognize floppy or cdrom.

----------

## mjf55

Thats interesting to know about Win98 not installing.  I was planning to try it because of some old software for my wife to connect to her embroidery sewing machine (Bernina).  I know that WinXP runs great, as I use it for the VERY few apps I need (netmeeting  (a MS app that has no linux peers - share desktop) ).

----------

## tutaepaki

Win98 does install, and it does work...although, not particularly well. 

There's information on running win98 under virtualbox on the innotek web site. There's a little utility you have to install under win98 to get it to stop '98 using up all your processor, but once that's installed, it seems to work. It was (barely) usable on my old P3 667MHz machine. 

If floppy/CDROMs are an issue, just take an iso/img of the physical floppy/CD and use that!

----------

## mjf55

Joseph_sys has startred a new thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4641986.html#4641986 on the Win98 CDROM/Floppy issue.

Joseph_sys - please mark this as [SOLVED] as the original issue is resolved.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> Win98 does install, and it does work...although, not particularly well. 
> 
> There's information on running win98 under virtualbox on the innotek web site. There's a little utility you have to install under win98 to get it to stop '98 using up all your processor, but once that's installed, it seems to work. It was (barely) usable on my old P3 667MHz machine. 
> 
> If floppy/CDROMs are an issue, just take an iso/img of the physical floppy/CD and use that!

 

Are you talking about utility called rain20 mentioned on:

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ

This is an EXE program my host is Gentoo. Besides I need to install Windows 98 or Windows 95 first before I can install this utility.

----------

## mjf55

Joseph_sys, 

I understand that your host is Gentoo, thats why most of us are here.  The fix described in the FAQ fixes a high CPU utilization that you will need.  You download and execute it in the WIN98 GUEST, hence it is a EXE.  DO NOT download in the GENTOO host.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *mjf55 wrote:*   

> Joseph_sys, 
> 
> I understand that your host is Gentoo, thats why most of us are here.  The fix described in the FAQ fixes a high CPU utilization that you will need.  You download and execute it in the WIN98 GUEST, hence it is a EXE.  DO NOT download in the GENTOO host.

 

OK, the floppy works. I can boot floppy form image or /dev/fd0 from virtualbox but cdrom is not working.  I insert CD/RAM disk into CD-drive mount it but virtualbox does not recognize it (or maybe it should be windows 98 or 95) I think it might have to do with the cdrom driver.  My drive is an old Plextor 8432, but it should boot from image and it does.  However, my CD's win98 win95 are not bootable cd's hence the problem, so I can not boot from image.

Unless I create my own bootable ISO; I think the way it goes, I need to create boot.img image from DOS/WIN floppy and copy it to a folder along with the content of one of the CD (win95 or win95) and remake the bootable.iso again out of the created directory, isn't it?

With regards the the program that fixes 100% problem, it needs to be run from GUI from windows not from DOS prompt :-/

----------

